# Union Reserve Beans @ Ocado



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Browsing Ocado the other day I came accross "product info" stating that the Union Reserve beans stipulating "available for purchase after 14/8", so perhaps there is at least one supermarket where freshly roasted beans, with a roast date, are available...if you keep an eye out between batches.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Union beans from Ocado have, thus far, had a Best Before date and no roasting date. I think the date you quoted is most likely to do with launching a new product on Ocado, and not a reflection of product freshness.

As an aside, the 'Reserve' range is pretty expensive, especially for something off a supermarket shelf.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The reserve range is the same price if you order direct from Union (...plus delivery for orders under 5kg). The beans vary in price depending on provenance...as they do from other roasters.

I am pretty certain the reserve range (brown bags with a clip & paper glued label) carries a roasting date (as opposed to Bright Note/Revelation/Spirit Blend/Gajah Sumatran, with printed bags, that don't).

How does contact with a "supermarket shelf" (or warehouse shelf) reduce their value, how do the beans know what kind of shelf they rest on? What's so bad about buying freshly roasted beans with a roast date at the same time as other groceries? Some kind of violent nuclear reaction if they come in too close proximity with a box of Ryvitas?

Product arrival date is now 21/8...so, I guess we will see...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is nothing bad about buying beans from Ocado, apart from not knowing when they were roasted until after you have made the purchase and taken delivery. My guess would be the turnover of expensive beans like these would be comparatively slow.

Anyhoo, no need to get your knickers in such a twist over it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ha ha, trust me, the seams of my undergarments are just as Mr Klein intended! ;-) I was just somewhat bemused by the notion that beans prefer, or have their value justified by, some shelves more than others...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Let us know if the Reserve bags from Ocado have a roasting date, should you buy some.

PS Revelation beans are a quid off at the moment on Ocado


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Union beans are still on offer in waitrose http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-156261-Union+hand%2525252Droasted+revelation+blend+coffee+beans I sent an e-mail yesterday to union coffee asking why there is no roast date on these beans? Waiting for reply.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well no e-mail from Union but I've just brought the last 7 bags from Waitrose which were on offer plus another 15% off because family work for John Lewis makes it a pretty cheap cappuccino


----------

